# Odd issue with Samsung home theater wireless rear speakers



## Gigan22 (Dec 20, 2014)

I've attempted to Google this issue in every which way I can and have not found any information on this particular problem.

We recently purchased the Samsung HT-H6500 blu-ray home theater in a box and have it connected to our 60" Samsung smart LED TV. The system works great for everything we need it to do, however, the audio from the wireless rear speakers is doing something funky. The speakers work, but their volume will not adjust in sync with the main volume adjustment. What I mean is, when I lower the volume on the home theater system, the front speaker's volume lowers as it should. However, it doesn't make a lick of difference for the rear speakers. I can lower the volume all the way to zero and the rear speakers will still be playing, despite the front speakers and subwoofer not playing. In addition, sometimes the rear speakers will be playing and then randomly have no audio at all when there should be. Then they'll pop back on but at the wrong volume level(usually very quiet).

As far as I can decipher, there's a wireless connectivity issue between the blu-ray player and the wireless receiver. However, I've tried everything I can think of to fix it. I've mucked around with the player's settings, I've reset the player to factory defaults, I've unplugged and plugged back in every connection, and I've re-linked the receiver with the player. Nothing has fixed the issue. Also, the receiver is only about 12 feet away from the player, and there is nothing in its way to interfere with the signal.

I'm trying to resolve this without taking back another system(our first had the disc drive go bad in just over a month). So if anybody has any suggestions, or even an idea of why this could be happening, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

They should simply work. There isn't a special setting or adjust. The volume should control all of the speakers. So it would appear there is a fault in the system.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

how far are the speakers from the receiver? is the receiver inside of a stand or cabinet?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Easy enough to test by simply moving the speakers closer.


----------

